# [SOLVED] BSOD: STOP 0X0000001E



## kraze1994 (Feb 12, 2008)

Recently out of no where I've started seeing BSODs, reading the Blue screen and searching for the error hasn't returned any useful results. 

The search results ask me to update my bios, check for free disk space or any driver corruption. I'm refraining from updating my bios as I don't believe it's needed and there is plenty of free disk space. I imagine a driver is causing this but I'm unsure of which one as the BSOD isn't very clear. 

Currently I am running Windows 7 64 bit and specs are as follows.

CPU: 2600K
Video Card: ATI 7970
MotherBoard: Sabertooth P67
Power Supply: Corsair 850


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD: STOP 0X0000001E*

Hi,

Both of the attached DMP files are of the *KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED (1e)* bug check.

_This indicates that a kernel-mode program generated an exception which the error handler did not catch.

_If we take a look at the call stack:


```
STACK_TEXT:  
fffff800`00b9bab8 fffff800`02e815be : 00000000`00000017 00000000`00000001 fffff800`00b9c2c0 fffff800`02eb4a90 : nt!KeBugCheck
fffff800`00b9bac0 fffff800`02eb475d : fffff800`03098380 fffff800`02fd5260 fffff800`02e14000 fffff800`00b9c220 : nt!KiKernelCalloutExceptionHandler+0xe
fffff800`00b9baf0 fffff800`02eb3535 : fffff800`02fd9038 fffff800`00b9bb68 fffff800`00b9c220 fffff800`02e14000 : nt!RtlpExecuteHandlerForException+0xd
fffff800`00b9bb20 fffff800`02eb6832 : fffff800`00b9c220 fffff800`00b9c2c0 fffffa80`00000001 00000000`00000000 : nt!RtlDispatchException+0x415
fffff800`00b9c200 fffff800`02e3f98a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`09052d00 : nt!RtlRaiseStatus+0x4e
fffff800`00b9c7a0 fffff880`0236a081 : fffff880`0236d670 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 fffff800`02ec7000 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0xf429
fffff800`00b9c820 fffff880`0236d670 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 fffff800`02ec7000 fffffa80`00000000 : [COLOR=Red][I][B]Lachesis[/B][/I][/COLOR]+0x1081
fffff800`00b9c828 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000001 fffff800`02ec7000 fffffa80`00000000 fffff880`00000000 : [COLOR=Red][I][B]Lachesis[/B][/I][/COLOR]+0x4670
```
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: X64_0x1E_0__*Lachesis+1081*_

^^ Two Lachesis.sys calls, and also involved in the failure bucket ID with a call stack match. Lachesis.sys if not obvious by the name enough is the Razer Lachesis mouse drivers.

My recommendation for Razer drivers is always to uninstall their garbage Synapse software / Razer drivers you have installed, shut down, unplug mouse, boot back up, plug mouse back in, allow Windows to install generic drivers.

Unless you don't have DPI switching on the mouse itself physically, you won't be missing out on any features really aside from setting profiles, etc. 

*---------------------------------------------------------------*

If you're still crashing after the above, go ahead and enable Driver Verifier as I am seeing a few more potential conflicts:

*Driver Verifier:*

*What is Driver Verifier?*

Driver Verifier is included in Windows 8, 7, Windows Server 2008 R2, Windows Vista, Windows Server 2008, Windows 2000, Windows XP, and Windows Server 2003 to promote stability and reliability; you can use this tool to troubleshoot driver issues. Windows kernel-mode components can cause system corruption or system failures as a result of an improperly written driver, such as an earlier version of a Windows Driver Model (WDM) driver. 

Essentially, if there's a 3rd party driver believed to be at issue, enabling Driver Verifier will help flush out the rogue driver if it detects a violation.

*Before enabling Driver Verifier, it is recommended to create a System Restore Point:*

Vista - START | type rstrui - create a restore point
Windows 7 - START | type create | select "Create a Restore Point" 
Windows 8 - Restore Point - Create in Windows 8

*How to enable Driver Verifier:*

Start > type "verifier" without the quotes > Select the following options -

1. Select - "Create custom settings (for code developers)"
2. Select - "Select individual settings from a full list"
3. Check the following boxes -
- Special Pool
- Pool Tracking
- Force IRQL Checking
- Deadlock Detection
- Security Checks (Windows 7 & 8)
- DDI compliance checking (Windows 8)
- Miscellaneous Checks
4. Select - "Select driver names from a list"
5. Click on the "Provider" tab. This will sort all of the drivers by the provider.
6. Check EVERY box that is *NOT* provided by Microsoft / Microsoft Corporation.
7. Click on Finish.
8. Restart.

*Important information regarding Driver Verifier:*

- If Driver Verifier finds a violation, the system will BSOD.

- After enabling Driver Verifier and restarting the system, depending on the culprit, if for example the driver is on start-up, you may not be able to get back into normal Windows because Driver Verifier will flag it, and as stated above, that will cause / force a BSOD.

If this happens, do *not* panic, do the following:

- Boot into Safe Mode by repeatedly tapping the F8 key during boot-up.

- Once in Safe Mode - Start > type "system restore" without the quotes.

- Choose the restore point you created earlier.
If you did not set up a restore point, do not worry, you can still disable Driver Verifier to get back into normal Windows:

- Start > Search > type "cmd" without the quotes.

- To turn off Driver Verifier, type in cmd "verifier /reset" without the quotes.
・ Restart and boot into normal Windows.

*How long should I keep Driver Verifier enabled for?*

It varies, many experts and analysts have different recommendations. Personally, I recommend keeping it enabled for at least 24 hours. If you don't BSOD by then, disable Driver Verifier.

*My system BSOD'd, where can I find the crash dumps?*

They will be located in %systemroot%\Minidump

Any other questions can most likely be answered by this article:
Using Driver Verifier to identify issues with Windows drivers for advanced users

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## kraze1994 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: BSOD: STOP 0X0000001E*

Thank you for the prompt and detailed response. Those drivers are really the only thing that's changed on my system recently. I did uninstall those earlier but haven't rebooted, yet.

I will do that now and follow up if I see any further issues. Thanks again!


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD: STOP 0X0000001E*

My pleasure, keep me updated.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## kraze1994 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: BSOD: STOP 0X0000001E*

Just a follow up, your advice to remove those drivers did indeed solve the problem. Thank you for the help.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

My pleasure. Great to hear, good work!

Regards,

Patrick


----------

